# Novartis see's 80% chance



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Novartis sees 80 pct chance FDA will OK bowel drug http://biz.yahoo.com/rf/010605/n05302229_3.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

